# Taiji - Elderly



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2007)

Taiji - Chen Style old form 1 & 2




 
Taiji - pushhands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAy-Ns90uZQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## TieXiongJi (Dec 26, 2016)

Pretty good for a guy his age! I definitely perform differently based on my body type.


----------

